# Is taking an enzyme supplement okay while breastfeeding?



## WhimsyTyme (Jun 2, 2004)

I have read about many benefits that added enzymes could give me while I am trying to make changes in my diet and believe they could also deliver benefits to Dawson (the lil' one), especially since he is experiencing mild reflux. It is my understanding that part of reflux can be the difficulty experienced in breaking down carbohydrates and that added enzymes can help with this.

The brand I am looking to take is Udo's Choice Enzyme Blend at florahealth.com

I have researched, but have been unable to find any info and there are no warnings on the label. There is usually ALWAYS a warning for pregnant & lactating moms.

I have checked at kellymom.com and breastfeeding.com and still have not found anything.

The employees at the health food store felt that since these are naturally occurring in us anyways that the supplement would be beneficial for myself and the kids. They also pointed out that "kidzymes" were sold.

Any advice or information would be greatly appreciated.
Melanie


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm certainly not an expert, but I can't imagine any possible problems. I wouldn't think twice about taking an enzyme supplement. In fact, I probably should take one!


----------



## g&a (Dec 15, 2004)

My naturopath recommended enzymes when dd was really little (4 monthsish, I can't exactly remember) when she had the flu and was throwing up. It was a powder and I would get the end of a spoon wet, then dip it in the powder and let her suck it off. You'd want to be careful about dosage if giving it to them straight, but I would guess you'd be fine with the regular dosage for yourself.

g.


----------



## WhimsyTyme (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks mamas! My LLL leader is checking w/ other leaders to get some input.

g&a - that is very interesting about the cold/flu ref - what was the reasoning/explanation?

Melanie


----------



## g&a (Dec 15, 2004)

Now that I look at the bottle I see that it was probiotics. Ooooops. my mistake.







:

The thought was that the probiotics would repopulate her stomach which was in turmoil. Does that make sense?? She was throwing up so that would repopulate her stomach with bacteria again.

g.


----------



## haleyelianasmom (Nov 5, 2005)

I don't know if this necessarily means anything, but I'm taking a prenatal vitamin (also for bfing) that has digestive enzymes right in them. I heard on some show that enzymes could harm your esophagus, but I don't know what that was about. I used to take enzymes by Tyler because they had higher levels and are vegetarian (but they're a bit hard to find. It took some searching for me)


----------

